# What color will my filly be???



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd say dun. Grulla's typically have very dark faces & so most grulla foals i've ever seen were born black or dark grey/smokey brown. 
Very adorable btw!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Right now, it kind of looks like bay dun (or just dun). Foal coats can be tricky though, so he may shed out to dunskin.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She looks dun to me as well. Doesn't really give the impression of a dunskin and is definitely not a grulla.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome!!! You can't see it in the pics but she had a very defined reddish dun stripe which is why we were thinking dunskin....


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

She sooooo adorable! Congrats! 
I'm on the Dun boat as well.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments!!! Whatever color she is we love her and she has a great home with us!!! I still can't believe she is finally on the ground.....maybe it was the 2:45 AM wakeup???


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok what is the exact definition of a dunskin?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Dunskin is a dun with the cream gene. She might just be a buckskin too...


----------



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks like a buckskin but if she has a dorsal stripe it would be dunskin. The best way to tell is to have her tested.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Dorsal stripe doesn't mean the horse has the dun gene. It can be caused by counter shading also. She doesn't appear to have any other dun factor characteristics (leg barring, wither shading, etc).


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you Whitney! She has a very pronounced dorsal stripe, got it from dad, he passes it to all his foals. Our first choice would be dunskin so we will see what happens!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I think she will change colors. She's gonna be beautiful whatever color she turns out to be. She's a beauty!!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

purple.

dunskin or buckskin..


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Adorable!! And I can see the dorsal stripe in the last picture
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Most foals will have what looks like primitive markings (dorsal stripe, etc.), it's usually temporary and will go away (or stay as counter shading) when they shed their foal coat. She is definately not a grulla (and FYI all grulla/grullo's have dun factor, they have to since grulla is just black w/ dun). My vote is dun, could be buckskin, but I'm going w/ dun. She's adorable!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I would be more concerned about your mares weight than the color of the foal, my goodness she needs groceries.

I know nothing about breeding, but I don't think this is normal.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

it is perfectly normal. mares do loose alot of weight when carrying around a foal. and the week or 2 before foaling their belly drops so much that it makes the mare look deathly even when she isn't it's all normal. the only time you don't see it is when you have a mare thats waaay to fat have a foal. and thats very unhealthy for the mare.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

besides her mare is in great shape! i honestly think she looks fit, and ribs are barely visible.. you must be used to seeing fat horses instead of healthy ones.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you lillkitty! I feed my horses very well and she ONLY looks ribby because of the foaling. I prefer my horses to be a little on the plump side rather than too skinny, I feed them plenty of Bermuda,alfalfa and supplements!


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Just for a weight comparison, here is my 6 year old! 
And one of mom last summer when she wasn't as pregnant:lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The mare is not skinny. She just had a foal, her ribs are sprung. Give her a week ane she will look perfect again. It's actually worse for an overweight mare to be pregnant and give birth.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm going to go with a buckskin. I think that she will shed her foal coat and she won't have as prominent of a dorsal stripe and I think if she does it will be from countershading, because she doesn't show any other signs of being a dun. She's gorgeous, though, nonetheless. Also, the mare is in good shape after having the foal.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

*Todays Pics of Daisy And Mom*

Here is a pic of how they are doing. So cute!:lol:


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute. Congrats on the new baby. I cant wait for ours to have her baby.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

*Color*

Any more thoughts on what color she may be? :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Personally, I have no idea, but I am curious as to what color she will be too! She is adorable tho! Congrats!!


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

We just looked at our Daisy and noticed that she has blueish/grey eyes. Does that give any further indications of what color she may end up being?? Thank you all!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Eye colour really can change a lot from foaling, and most baby animals have blue or grey eyes at birth - including humans 

I think she is a bucky. She could be dun as well, or just dun. I am not really great with foal colours lol. Her dorsal could be foal shading, but it looks quite distinct to me. Again, not good with foals, so might be wrong on that lol.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I still say dun. I'd put money on it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She looks like a dun to me.

She has the stripe, and darker points.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Everyone!! Does anyone have a picture of an adult horse that may represent what my Daisy might grow up to look like?? Thanks!!


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Sh is so cute! I want to pet her!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, with the new pics I'm not sure. That face is darkening up a bit, and it looks like there may be some dark popping up on the wither/shoulder area, too. Has anything popped up on the legs?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

http://ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/dun.html
Dun Central Station - Red Dun Colors & Markings


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

I say dun...if she was buckskin she would have had black legs right?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would say dun, also.

I am glad to see the mare is looking a little better.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

SAsamone said:


> I say dun...if she was buckskin she would have had black legs right?


Not right away when they're foals. It grows in later. Same with bay foals. Dun horses have black legs too because they're technically bay + dun.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, all this color stuff is quite complicated... There seems to be some dark hair underneath in some spots on her legs. Her underside and backside of her legs are still very light almost white. Her dorsal stripe is very reddish brown and goes into her tail which is almost totally black with a few white hairs on the sides. Her eyes seem to be turning a cool blue/grey color and her eyelashes look like they are coming in brown. Does any of this help? Thanks again everyone!


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

One more thing I forgot to add, by the pictures you can see her mane looks all black, at least for now....


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I would say dun, also.
> 
> I am glad to see the mare is looking a little better.


I'm not sure what kind of horses you are used to seeing but my Mare never looked underweight in any way, see some earlier posts. And she looks fantastic! Not fat and nice and muscular. I feed her very well and it shows!:lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

travelinscout said:


> I'm not sure what kind of horses you are used to seeing but my Mare never looked underweight in any way, see some earlier posts. And she looks fantastic! Not fat and nice and muscular. I feed her very well and it shows!:lol:


You can say that all you want. And I understand that giving birth is a strain. But there is no reason for that much rib to be showing.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> besides her mare is in great shape! i honestly think she looks fit, and ribs are barely visible.. you must be used to seeing fat horses instead of healthy ones.


This is the earlier post I was referring to.:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw that. I have also seen that posters horses so her saying your horse looks great means very little to me.

I have nothing against a fit horse. I think a race fit TB is quite nice to look at. This mare is not race fit and those ribs were sticking out more than fit would ever be.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

I was really posting about my filly. Do you have any opinions on what color she may be? Also, when would you recommend starting to creep feed her? I have a foal feeder and she is starting to show interest in Mom's hay.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

travelinscout said:


> I was really posting about my filly. Do you have any opinions on what color she may be?


As you can see in the post I posted that you quoted, I said I believe she is dun.

:wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She is bay dun. Her legs will be black after they shed. This is just her foal coat, which is of course, lighter.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

OK Bay Dun.....Like these??


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Not right away when they're foals. It grows in later. Same with bay foals. Dun horses have black legs too because they're technically bay + dun.


Thank you  I guess I kind of thought the "peach fuzz" would come off and black would be underneath, but it threw me off her having a black mane and tail with no other black markings.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, travelinscout, those are bay duns and your foal will look similar to them.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

travelinscout said:


> OK Bay Dun.....Like these??


what's the difference between that and buckskin...the line? because these don't have leg stripes. I'm curious to know...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

A buckskin is a bay + cream. They CAN have a dorsal stripe, but it's just called countershading and is basically like when you overlap when writing with a marker and that spot becomes darker. Buckskins are also a very gold colour and creamier.

A "dun" is technically a bay + dun. They have dun factors that include a very defined dorsal stripe, zebra barring on legs, shoulder barring on the withers and neck and cobwebbing on the face. The colour is kind of a "dingier" shade of buckskin. It's not as golden and is kind of..flatter? 

You can have a buckskin + dun. It's the golden shade with dun factors. 

If you want to tell them apart fast, just look at their legs. A dun will have zebra barring, a buckskin won't.

I'll go try to find one of the many threads discussing the differences


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Yay, thanks- can't wait to read it! I love all this genetic stuff


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't find it. :/ I had a whole rant in another thread with pictures. le sigh. 

It might help to just Google some pictures or creep around the forum. My mare is a buckskin, MN Tigerstripe's Soda (Skip's Gin Fizz) is a dun, and if you google Hollywood Dun It, he's a dunskin (buckskin + dun).


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup, I have pics up of Soda in several places...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

travelinscout said:


> I'm not sure what kind of horses you are used to seeing but my Mare never looked underweight in any way, see some earlier posts. And she looks fantastic! Not fat and nice and muscular. I feed her very well and it shows!:lol:



In the first pic in this thread, I think your mare looks in rough shape. Of course foaling takes a lot, but not that much - I can count every rib. Look at that pic again, and then answer.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Alex it is normal for a mare who has just foaled to look like that - it takes a few days for the muscles to come back to where they should be. She has good weight on her, but her sagging baby belly is pulling the skin taught over her ribs. If you look at photos taken by the OP a few days later, she is actually fine


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

The later photos look better, but look through the breeding section, I spent 2 hours doing that tonight and the mares do not look like this. 

Added to that the OP claims she can see no ribs. Really?


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

*Mom two weeks after foaling*

Here is mom two weeks after foaling....looks pretty good to me..:lol:


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

SHe looks like a Dunskin... buckskin and dun.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

She looks a lot better, thanks for posting those.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> You can say that all you want. And I understand that giving birth is a strain. But there is no reason for that much rib to be showing.


 
It's not just that giving birth is a "strain" on their systems... but also that the ribcage widens during pregnancy and will stay wide after birth (for a time... they do usually "shrink" again if she's not re-bred) - sometimes significantly that can cause rib to show regardless of how much weight the horse is really carrying.

Bear in mind that ribs are NOT the ONLY indicator of healthy weight... and according to our vet (and several equine nutritionists) they are the LAST part we should be looking at to determine weight. Like people, horses can carry weight in different places too... (I've rehabbed more than a few horses - working closely with vets and nutritionists - they agree on this subject)

This mare, in all photos has ample fat coverage along her crest, spine, and base of tail. She doesn't appear gaunt... all of which means she's nowhere near being "too thin". 

Aside from that, it IS healthier for a horse to be on the leaner side rather than the heavier side - just like it's healthier for people. Horses are natural athletes! 

In regards to the foal color - I'd guess dun... a DNA test would give you the answer though  Lovely mare, and cute foal!


----------

